# Robert Duncan paintings - Wonderful farm and family paintings



## bassguitarman

Another good email I received today - decided to post it here instead of on TTMB. If you view the paintings, I think you will agree this is the proper place. 

Sorry - in order to meet the size limits for .pps attachments, I split the paintings into 3 sets.


----------



## jimk

His paintings bring back memories...except for the snow. I remember feeding cats while milking...with accurate squirts.


----------

